# JET mini-lathe



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

anyone have one for sale or know someone that does?

Thanks in advance,
Skunk King


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

skunk king said:


> anyone have one for sale or know someone that does?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Skunk King


Yep-- you talking about the Jet 10-14i- model ?

I have one I used for a year, I bought a larger model and have the mini for sale.

I'll be around tonight and all weekend if you want to check it out.
pm on the way


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

It was great meeting you Mark.

Thanks for the lathe!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

skunk king said:


> It was great meeting you Mark.
> 
> Thanks for the lathe!


No problem, nice meeting you as well-- enjoy the lathe.

I should have mentioned, but you may already know this-- the Wood Craft store offers all kinds of classes -- everything from how to sharpen tools to turning different projects on the lathe.


----------

